# PhD assessment and other rants



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello Forum members,
Sometimes it is extremely frustrating to note that an Research Assistant designation while working towards obtaining a PhD is not considered as a work experience according to Engineers Australia. I wonder, what exactly is the rationale behind it.

I did my PhD from South Korea, where I was involved in more than 40 hours a week of paid work at the laboratory, solving one of the most complex problems known to mankind in the field of Wireless power and communications. With a great stroke of luck , I managed to find a serious solution which was recognized by URSI [ International Union of Radio Science ]. Consequently, I was awarded a global young scientist award in 2016. IEEE sensors council appreciation letter.

My PhD thesis resulted in 8 international patents, which are all commercialized now. It resulted in a university incubated company, which generated 13 high profile engineering jobs. Additionally, it generated revenue worth 6.04 million USD in the first 7 months alone.

Also, I was employed as an Assistant Professor [tenure] at one the prestigious institutions in Asia [ One of the IIT's]. After an year I returned to Korea to work on the startup based out of my own thesis.

EA still thinks, that my PhD has no real work exp value. It is to be noted that from the commercial point of view, during my PhD, I was solely responsible for handling two projects worth of 120,000 USD each during a course of 1.5 years.

Today, in the subclass 189, I score a mere 55 points! WTF!
The rant is over, am going to go back to drink my beer, eat some spicy kimchi and release fiery septic discharges tomorrow morning.
Currently, undergoing evaluation of my overseas PhD assessment.
Any tips from the enlightened souls is welcome.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

sharma47 said:


> Hello Forum members,
> Sometimes it is extremely frustrating to note that an Research Assistant designation while working towards obtaining a PhD is not considered as a work experience according to Engineers Australia. I wonder, what exactly is the rationale behind it.
> 
> I did my PhD from South Korea, where I was involved in more than 40 hours a week of paid work at the laboratory, solving one of the most complex problems known to mankind in the field of Wireless power and communications. With a great stroke of luck , I managed to find a serious solution which was recognized by URSI [ International Union of Radio Science ]. Consequently, I was awarded a global young scientist award in 2016. IEEE sensors council appreciation letter.
> ...


Have you ever heard of Distinguished Talent visa? 

Eligibility:

You must have an internationally recognized record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in either:

A profession 
A sport 
Academia and research 

Consider this maybe bro?

Impressive resume btw... you should be really proud 


Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

sharma47 said:


> Hello Forum members,
> Sometimes it is extremely frustrating to note that an Research Assistant designation while working towards obtaining a PhD is not considered as a work experience according to Engineers Australia. I wonder, what exactly is the rationale behind it.
> 
> I did my PhD from South Korea, where I was involved in more than 40 hours a week of paid work at the laboratory, solving one of the most complex problems known to mankind in the field of Wireless power and communications. With a great stroke of luck , I managed to find a serious solution which was recognized by URSI [ International Union of Radio Science ]. Consequently, I was awarded a global young scientist award in 2016. IEEE sensors council appreciation letter.
> ...


EA does not consider the time period of research during your PhD they will certainly consider your experience as PostDoc. In my opinion, you should go as University Lecturer. 
Other suggestion would be about Distinguished Talent Visa or getting an academic position in an Australian university. I can see you have stellar research profile and served at IIT as AP. You will definitely get a position as Lecturer (Assistant Prof is called Lecturer in Australia). 

I am also doing PhD in Australia but go my skills assessed as Mechanical Engineer based on Masters degree.


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

beloved120 said:


> Have you ever heard of Distinguished Talent visa?
> 
> Eligibility:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot bro, shall look it up. But, I believe it will need someone big in Oz to send me a Nomination. I guess that happens only when I may be considered for a position as an lecturer /researcher in some university in my case.
I think its not a independent skilled Visa like process. 
Kindly advice.


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

itspuneetv said:


> EA does not consider the time period of research during your PhD they will certainly consider your experience as PostDoc. In my opinion, you should go as University Lecturer.
> Other suggestion would be about Distinguished Talent Visa or getting an academic position in an Australian university. I can see you have stellar research profile and served at IIT as AP. You will definitely get a position as Lecturer (Assistant Prof is called Lecturer in Australia).
> 
> I am also doing PhD in Australia but go my skills assessed as Mechanical Engineer based on Masters degree.


Actually I was considering university lecturer path, however , I wasnt very sure.
I was under an impression that I the university sponsors the PR for any faculties they hire?
Thank you for such kind words regarding my profile.
Does there exist a separate Visa subclass for Uni Lecturers?


Due to my patent pending status, I wasnt allowed to write too many papers. Due to low publication count [4-IEEE and IET], I am not an enticing candidate for DECRA. Also, its really difficult to score several papers in Engineering.

Out of curiosity, are you doing PhD in the traditional mechanical engg area or have you gotten to Materials, Nano scale etc? Are there any strict requirements of having x number of publications at your university?

Regards
Sharma


----------

